# .17 HMR?



## fishing4fun

:sniper: I just purchased a new .17 HMR, and I love the way it shoots. Dead Nuts Accurate. I've shot a lot of cottontails around my yard, even up to 150 yards. It smokes them hard. My questions is, has it enough pop to smack a fox or yote at 100+ yards. I also shoot a 22-250 in a 700BDL which I love, but this caliber tickled my eye and now would like to hear some answers for others who have actually taken it out after these toothy critters.


----------



## fishing4fun

Well I still have yet to shoot at a fox or yote with it. This past weekend I took out a yote at 200 yards or so with my 22-250. I'd like to here some discussion on the .17HMR though.
Anyone use one yet? I'd really hate to wound one.


----------



## musky3737

I wonder how the 17 and the 22 win mag compare? I have never shot a coyote with the 22 win mag but they tear the heads clean off cottontails also.  :sniper: Musky3737


----------



## ND Five O

You'll get varied opinions on this subject, as people have been asking it since the 17 HMR came out a few years back.

My personal opinion, leave it at home when coyote hunting. Someone stated that they'd hate to wound an animal, and I'm the same way. I took my Savage 17 HMR out and had a 47 yd shot at a coyote quartering to me. I hit him square in the chest (saw the impact)and it cried all the way back into the cattail slew it came out of. I never did find it.

Some will tell you that it's great, others not. But I'm a firm believer in safely and humanely dispatching an animal and to me, that means using the proper tools to do so. A 17 HMR is best suited for fox, *****, rabbits, and other smaller game (again, in MY OPINION).

And I DEFINITELY wouldn't consider taking a coyote at 100+ yds; unless you want to do a lot of tracking or are an expert shot at a moving target.

Good Luck,
Kendall


----------



## Blake Hermel

i almost bought a ruger 17 today at scheels for $430 with two boxes of shells. Is that a good deal? I sure do want one for the occasinal skunk and fox. Gosh it would be fun.


----------



## fishing4fun

ND,
I agree with you. I really wanted to try and take a coyote out with my 17, but I'm just scared I'll do the same thing. My 250 knocks them over in thier tracks. I've shot alot of bunnies and squirrels. I love the gun it's just a bit small. I may have to go shopping and get myself a .223 I can never have enough guns.


----------



## Longshot

I recently purchased a Volquartsen in 17HMR and have been very pleased. The accuracy is great. Especially when you take into account that it's only a 17 grain bullet and how often is there no wind in this part of the country. I hope to get out and shoot it a little this weekend.

Stick with the small game. The 17HMR is not an adequate caliber for coyote. You can do a search and check out the experiences on preditormasters.com. The overwhelming response is that the rimfires should not be used for coyote.


----------



## torf

Last spring i shot a beaver that was swimming in a pond with a 17. I thought it was finished since it hit him hard and i was aiming at his head/neck. He kept moving and thrashed each time i hit him (3 times).
I love the gun but i dont know if it has the power to take down something big.


----------



## fishing4fun

I decided not to take it out after yotes this past weekend. It's just to small, I will try it on a fox if I have a nice close shot. It's mainly going to be my rabbit and squirrle weapon.


----------



## slacey81

I have played around a bit with the 17HMR. I wasn't very impressed with it at all. If I was limited to using a rimfire mag for calling or was tring to save pelts on bobcats I would stick to the 22 mag. I did not even like the way it worked on jackrabbits. Yet then again I am not a fan of .17 remingtons either I will always use a .22-250 on coyotes if I have a choice or a .22 mag when I am in a place I might call in cats.

Seth


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the problem with the 17 is that it fragments on impact almost instantaneously. with some animals such as yotes and beavers with a thick pad of fur, it can just splinter on impact and throw small peices of plastic shrapnel all through it, without killing the animal but having it limp away to bleed to death. I firmly believe that a .22 with a hollow point has more of a change of killing a coyote at a 100 yards, simply because it will penetrate into the vitals, not just shattering into the skin. Hope some of this helps, i've done quite a bit of research on it.

Tiger


----------



## Longshot

I don't think any rim fire is suitable for coyote. The rim fires are all a blast and are very addicting like most firearms. The 17 is fun but have only used it on bunnies. I have been very impressed with it's accuracy. They are soon to release a couple new loads with heavier bullet weights, I believe 20 grainers. Not much difference but hopefully a less fragmenting construction. I'll be interested to see what the difference will be in velocity.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

well the entire idea of the 17 was to fragment and blow squirrel/rabbit to peices before they could blink. if you want something larger than a .22 long rifle but that doesnt fragment, try a .22 mag, no fragmentation and longer distances with more power than a .22 LR.


----------



## Longshot

MT, Fragmentation is dependant on the bullet not just the caliber. The V-Max in the 22 mag is an explosive round also. A bullet could be constructed to hold together in the 17 also and I'm hoping the new selections will. I've owned both calibers and both are fun. The 17 may have been developed to originally shoot highly frangible rounds but that doesn't mean other rounds for other purposes can't be in the future.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

what you are missing is that the only advantage of the .17 was its light polymer construction. Plastic is weaker than lead, and if you were to make a .17 such that it wouldnt explode on contact, it would be as heavy as a .22 lr and you may as well just go with one of those. The .17 is a very special purpose gun, and its construction both limits its possibilities, and makes it flat shooting.


----------



## MossyMO

A freind of mine has a 17 and told me it is too light of a caliber to drop a fox with a lung shot, it will run off and die elsewhere. My vote goes to the 223 for using on varmits bigger than a rabbit.


----------



## Longshot

M_T, the only advantage of the .17 was not just its light polymer construction. Smaller diameter and conical bullet to achieve a higher velocity and better accuracy was its purpose.


----------



## Plainsman

Longshot and others

The 17 you talk about is getting tempting for long rang squirrel hunting. A range finder, a target scope, I don't know how much longer I can resist. I see CCI has Gold Dot hollow points for it. What is the deal about plastic bullets. I am sure these are simply V Max are they not. Some people on here must think they are all plastic. Are they not 95 % lead by weight with a thin jacket and a plastic tip like Nosler Ballistic - Tips? I was sure, but it wouldn't be the first mistake I have made. Do you have information on rate of twist? Do you think they will stabilize a 20 or even a 25 grain bullet. I think the V Max 20 or 22 grain size would cut the wind drift some, and carry energy perhaps equal to or better than the 22 mag. What do you think?


----------



## Hunting_tail

If the .17 is so accurate and the bullet breaks apart so much, why not just take a head shot. If I can shoot a 3/4" group at 100 yds I would feel comfortable taking a head shot. What would be the smallest animal that you all would shoot with it. I live in Florida and the animals are small. I want to know what you guys think on the matter.


----------



## sdeprie

Hunting tail, the whole point was that these bullets (.17) fragment very easily, especially on hitting bone. (The .17's are not the only bullets built this way and there are 22's available, too. Both rimfire and centerfire.) Is there any part of the body better protected by bone than the head? Until bullets of heavier construction come out, it is just too frangible. The rumor has it that a heavier bullet (construction-wise) is coming out soon. When it does, we will just have to wait and see. I suppose it will be the same as asking if a 243 win is adequate for deer. There will be a lot of discussion, and disagreement, but let's keep it friendly, OK?


----------



## Brad.T

There was an ad in this months predator extreme stating that there is a hollow point (if i remember right) of somesort that is coming out on the market that i would be a little more confident for on fox but still would have to say the gun should stay at home for coyote hunting.


----------



## Hunting_tail

if you type www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm you will see that this man did a test. He shot a 2 lb lead ball at 25 yds. the bullet made an 1 1/2" deep hole in the ball. he shot cci and hornady at the ball and they made 2 verry different marks. The site is very interesting. you should take a look *sdeprie*.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Too late hunt, I already tried to use that source without first reading. Near the end of the article he states that the .17 hmr is not adequate for coyote.


----------



## Hunting_tail

you have to admit that is impressive. it says not for body shots though, but if it will do that to a lead ball, why not to ones head.


----------



## sdeprie

I did take a look and found it very interesting, although somewhat technical for my limited intellect. I think it would be worth a try if new bullets come out with stronger jackets, but one of the goals of the .17 HMR was to be the frangible bullet. I believe he indicated it would even be questionable on fox, but I think I'm gonna have to try it. My only other choices at this time are a 22lr (that isn't that accurate) or my 30 calibers (30-30, 308, 30-06). They seem somewhat excessive, and noisy. Besides, I don't want to have any caliber along that I could use on Deer as I plan on using an electronic caller which is legal for predators, but not for deer. I wouldn't want a game warden to get the wrong idea. I'm waiting for my 223, but I'm, not sure it will be here in time for scope mounting, practice, etc.


----------



## Nodak Duke

In my humble opinion I don't think they have nearly enough pop to even think about coyotes and are even a bit undersized as far as foxes go, but will probably be OK as long as you make a good hit.


----------



## Brad.T

shoot the 308 you shouldn't have a problem with the GW as long as you don't have any deer sounds progammed on you caller.


----------



## Hunting_tail

I still dont know what would be the smallest thing that you would shoot with it. I am sure that the animals there are much bigger than the animals here. Would you all shoot a Florida squirrel or rabbit?


----------



## rickbones

I just bought a 17 HMR Marlin bolt action and i love target shooting with it. No recoil, flat and fast. but with my experience in the service I would not shoot somthing over 20 pounds with it. you will just hurt it and getting hurt with a bullet is not fun. I hear they are necking down a 22LR to a 17 and its called a mach II. sounds like they are taking it a little too far. I hope the 17 hmr survives, its a fun round.


----------



## sdeprie

I have an old worn out 22 bolt rifle. I think rebarreling it in 22 HM2 would be just the ticket for squirrels and rabbits where the range is more limited, say out to a maximum of 75 yds.

Brad T, I don't currently have any loads for the 308 for stuff that small. And I don't even know what sounds I'll have on my call. I plan to download from an internet source and it might have fawn distress sounds. You are probably right, but I really would rather be safe than sorry. I think of myself as a pretty well disciplined shooter. I won't take the shot if it isn't right. So I think the 17 HMR will work. I'm going to look for those new loads, though.


----------



## Hunting_tail

does anybody know what company is going to put the new rounds out so that I know what to look for


----------



## Militant_Tiger

if we're talking hm2, savage, green mountain is making barrels, but thats all that i know of.


----------



## Hunting_tail

Who is going to make the new rounds for the hmr?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

im sorry but you are going to have to put more information than that. do you mean heavier grained 17 hmr's, or do you mean the 17 mach 2?


----------



## Hunting_tail

Yes sorry. The heavier loads for the 17 hmr's.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

cci has got a 20 grain hollow point.


----------



## Hunting_tail

Thanks Militant_Tiger.


----------



## rickbones

:beer: also the 20 grain bullets are the same price as a 17 bullet on a site i was looking at. I would like to see the diffrence in velocity of the two.


----------



## sdeprie

I'm not as impressed by the gain in weight as the proposed difference in construction. I'm hoping they are built a little tougher and will give a little better penetration without being as fragile. I hope to use this on fox, and don't want a big surface wound.


----------



## Gamechaser223

Don't use in the brush any small twig will stop the bullet but I shot two jacks @ 100 yds or better and took them right out. The wind will probably affect it but I have not had a problem hitting in the breeze. Now a 20 mph wind I have not tried.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the .17 actually has a better BC than a .22 magnum


----------



## Plainsman

Sdeprie

I don't have a .17HMR myself, but my son has one. I have seen the cottontails he shoots, and you have to search for the entrance holes. Fox have a very thin and delicate skin which will give little resistance to the bullet as it enters. Once the hide is off there is not much more to a fox than a jackrabbit, so it takes little to put them down. I have carried a 22 rifle since I was seven years old and have shot many fox, raccoons, badgers, skunks and on and on. I think your 17 will make very short work of a fox within 100 yards, and leave you a pelt as good as a trapped fox would yield.
When fox pelts were bringing good prices I had a unemployed friend who shot over 300 fox with a 12 gauge and number 4 shot. He walked them up in small wetlands within farm fields. He took them to Winnepeg and got $100 each for them. $30,000 while unemployed, not bad. Calling didn't work well because at those prices every Tom, Dick, and Harry who could blow was tooting on a call.


----------



## coyotekiller

I believe that if responsiable u can take down a coyote with a 17 I will be going hunting with mine this weekend and I will let u know 
but hornady came out with a 17 magnum 20 grain xtp which is what I shoot at 100 yds I put 10 rounds in a 1/2 in circle and at 100 yds with that round I believe a head shot will drop a yote in its tracks
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

I don't expect many coyotes around NC, but when I get back to Iowa, I'll be looking for some of those. I'm going on private land which needs the fox thinned. They're apparently getting really obnoxious, beating up on farm dogs, etc. I'm told they killed one outright and gave another rabies. I've been warned that I should take a lot of firepower. I don't think I'll need a handgun, but I'll consider it. I would probably be better off with the old Rem 66 for back-up. I can take on an army with that assault rifle (it has a 14 rd mag.). :wink:


----------



## the_rookie

dude u dont need that much for a coyote rifle just bring all u need is a 22mag through a 243 thats ur options right there but do bring a atleast .45 handgun cause u dont know what u might encounter


----------



## sdeprie

Just kidding. The 66 is a 22 semi-auto. I should have said "assault rifle". I have a single shot 17 HMR and a single shot 223. That should be plenty. I also have 243, 25-06 and 280 barrels for the centerfire single shot. Shouldn't need any of those for fox, but want to shoot them anyway.


----------



## SDBowman

I just bought a .17 hmr and have only shot it at the range but I am quite impressed with it so far. In my opinion, and it is only an opinion because I haven't killed anything with it, it should be capable of taking a coyote at under 100 yards. I don't think it will carry enough power passed that point to do the job effectively. I will post again when I have confirmed my opinion.

:sniper: I do know that the prarie dogs down here better look out though. :lol:


----------

